# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  كتاب فقه الاخلاق و المعاملات مع المؤمنين pdf

## بن غيدة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كالعادة مع الحصري دائما 

كتاب فقه الاخلاق و المعاملات مع المؤمنين

المؤلف ..مصطفى العدوي

واجهة الكتاب ملونة 

دار النشر ..دار ماجد عسيري للنشر و التوزيع
جدة

الطبعة الاولى 1418ه....1997م

عدد الصفحات 176


رابط التحميل

http://www.ziddu.com/download/128346...khlak.pdf.html

----------


## محمود اسماعيل

من يرفع لنا هذا الكتاب مجلدين طبعة دار ابن رجب

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## محمد بن محمود بن إسماعيل

ارجو رفع الطبعة التى أشار إليها الأخ محمود بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد بن محمود بن إسماعيل

للرفع

----------


## مصباح حسن يوسف

ليت أحد من الإخوة يقوم برفع هذا الكتاب الطبعة الثانية المكونة من جزئين

----------

